# Midge's Daemonic Horde.



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

I am starting this plog to keep track of my progres with my Chaos Daemons army. There are alot of models and color schemes associated with the daemons that I am unfamiliar with so I feel like I am jumping off the ship without a life preserver. I wanted to keep you all updated on my progress and at the same time solicit comments and advice from the membership regarding the painting, basing, and converting that will eventually happen.

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
First up: Metal Bloodcrusher

So I have had this guy done for about a month and I wanted to get some C&C on him as I progress on with painting my Demon army. I particularly would like to know what you guys think about the NMM gold, and the lava effects in the base. I am planning on doing most of my army with this type of base with a mix of scratch built and purchased resin bases. I have been playing the demons since their release but with all the other projects I have going on I haven't painted any of the models I have except for him, and I would love some feedback before I move on. 


























I have another metal one in the box and I am looking forward to adding some of the nice shiny new plastic ones to the squad sometime in the future.


----------



## search116 (Aug 9, 2010)

Well the non metallic is a first for me to see on a blood crusher, it almost looks cartoonish. Can you tell me what you are going for when you painted this?


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

To be honest with you it was just a first attempt at NMM, so I wasn't going for anything in particular. I am considering going back and using metallic paints, was just reaching out for some comments and suggestions.


----------



## Snozz (Nov 16, 2010)

I really like the NMM on the it . I think you need to have more contrast on the gold though, like sharper transistions. There is a very good tutorial for NMM gold in one of the Blood Angels White Dwarves (Sanguinor Tutorial I think), it's worth having a look for it, a few simple tricks will really make your NMM glow. Great idea though, and it looks good 

EDIT: Oh and I love your base!


----------



## WinZip (Oct 9, 2010)

i think it looks good, but it looks a little..flat. could use some highlighting (metalic looking red?) and some shinier gold


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

The red already has some substantial highlights, the picture just doesn't show them very well. I agree that the "gold" need something more, I will attempt to get some more contrast into the shoulder part because I think that is where my big hangups are.


----------



## Unforgiven302 (Oct 20, 2008)

I like it. I think the red is nice and bright and it catches the eye quite nicely. NMM are a pain in the backside to do. You are off to a good start with the NMM, keep practicing and yours will look as good as anyone else's in no time. The base is also very striking. The model as a whole is really cool and nice to look at. I think a bit of +rep is in order. 

EDIT: Another +rep I.O.U., I gotta spread the love first.


----------



## sybarite (Aug 10, 2009)

1st epic base.

besides what has being mention the horns can be a bit more light shad or with some more high lights (l think l see some its a bit hard to tell from the pic though)

in any case very good work


----------



## wombat_tree (Nov 30, 2008)

The NMM is a good start but you need to have less of the yellow and more of the browns to really create that transition. At the moment it just looks like your Juggernaut has yellow trim. That being said it is still a very nice model.


----------



## Mr.Juggernaught (Nov 16, 2010)

Nice although the red looks slightly to bright to me. The NM gold is awesome but I thought that Khorne's favorite metal was brass.


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

I actually really like the exaggerated brightness that the whole piece has. The current range of daemons looks so goofy that it almost helps to have a sort of "comic book" approach to their coloring, I think. The standard metallic silver with the NMM gold seems a bit off at first glance, but after looking at it for a minute, it kind of works. It sort of gives the daemon bitz of the juggernaut that "unnatural" look, while the mechanical bitz have a more "natural" look, if that makes any sense. 

Oh, and the base on this is pretty awesome. 

Keep up the good work!


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Mr.Juggernaught said:


> I thought that Khorne's favorite metal was brass.


I agree that brass is typically what khornate painters go for. I wanted to try something that stood out a bit from the crowd. Hence the NMM gold. Gonna keep working on it because I think it makes mine unique. 



The Son of Horus said:


> I actually really like the exaggerated brightness that the whole piece has. The current range of daemons looks so goofy that it almost helps to have a sort of "comic book" approach to their coloring, I think. The standard metallic silver with the NMM gold seems a bit off at first glance, but after looking at it for a minute, it kind of works. It sort of gives the daemon bitz of the juggernaut that "unnatural" look, while the mechanical bitz have a more "natural" look, if that makes any sense.
> 
> Oh, and the base on this is pretty awesome.
> 
> Keep up the good work!


Thank you! I will have to say that alot of what I do is heavily influenced by comic art seeing as I am a huge comic book nerd. I wanted the typical red color for the armor on the crusher, and I wanted a deeper red for the bloodletter on the top. At first I had attempted a NMM silver on the mechanical workings and just couldn't get it to read right so I scrapped that, and went with the metallic silver. I wanted to try and capture the blend of machine and daemon, but that wasn't my specific intent when I went with the NMM, but if that conveys the separation of beast and machine cool. 

I am still not sold on the NMM though even after the kind comments. I might try painting up my second Crusher with metallic paints and see which comes out better in the end. I think that I may have a hard time carrying the NMM consistently throughout the army and I want the army as a whole to look cohesive obviously. 

I am glad you like the base as it was very easy to make and I think that it will be a great themed base for my daemon army.

Thanks for all the comments... now back to the painting table with me.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

I think the slightly cartoony look works really well. I really like it.


----------



## Grins1878 (May 10, 2010)

Finally pulled my finger out and got onto this log to see the glow on the bases, and it looks ace! I'm liking the painting of the whole thing though! I think the NMM are looking good too!


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Not so much an update to this log as I wanted to celebrate the fact that the bits bin gods have finally smiled upon me as I found this guy sitting in a lonely place for only $25! 










Normally my luck has it that the only things I ever find in the bargain bin for the armies that I work on are models that look like someone just opened a gallon of acrylic paint and dipped the whole thing in. This one is already based in a good red tone for a Khorne Grinder, and the silver bits are dry brushed to a very nice basecoat quality! Lucky day for me!

I will slide him toward the front of my project list if I can manage but I am psyched to grab this guy up for 60% off retail!


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

Really nicely done here! My question is, will this be a purely made Khornate army or will other daemons join in as well?


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

It will eventually be a mixed force. I just happen to be migrating to the Khornate ones for the time being.


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

Midge913 said:


> It will eventually be a mixed force. I just happen to be migrating to the Khornate ones for the time being.


Oh well thats cool. We all have to start somewhere.


----------



## louisshli (Aug 19, 2010)

Nice BloodCrusher man..... dude, you have too many plogs going on at once... insane!

Not exactly sure what you did for the red, but if somewhere down the line you find it too bright, you can always dull it back down w/ some Baal Red/Devlan Mud.......however, the relatively larger flat areas might leave you w/ blotched ink marks...... good stuff Midge913!!


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

If you water the wash down a tad or put a drop or 2 or drying retarder in you can normally avoid ink marks even on large areas.


----------



## Gothic (May 12, 2008)

Brilliant work on the bloodcrusher, can't wait to see the rest of your force. +rep


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Soooooooo I know that it has been a million years since I added anything to this plog, but I have run into a dilemma. I am severely tempted by the new Dark Eldar but I have way too many projects on the go to feasibly start another army. So I am going to try and motivate myself to continue on with the projects I have already by working on them. 

I have decided to paint some Flamers of Tzeentch while I have some down time from the Painting Challenge as I really want to work on some nice blending techniques and these guys really provide some excellent background for that. So here they are to start. 










These three are going to be in that archetypal blue and white scheme that is on the box, but the other three for my unit of six are going to have some varying colors in them, mostly purples and some green, to add some variety to the unit. 

Stay tuned for progress on these guys as they are going to be my project over the next couple of nights.


----------



## troybuckle (Nov 24, 2010)

Lol wow midge, how many projects you got on the go!! Send some motivation my way. I’ve almost got my gaunts done, only to have more in waiting ahhh. Looking forward to see how you do with the blending on these guys, and I know how you feel about the DE models, I want them to… maybe I should get a battle force to paint and then sell on ebay or something…


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

troybuckle said:


> Lol wow midge, how many projects you got on the go!! Send some motivation my way. I’ve almost got my gaunts done, only to have more in waiting ahhh. Looking forward to see how you do with the blending on these guys, and I know how you feel about the DE models, I want them to… maybe I should get a battle force to paint and then sell on ebay or something…


I have really no idea how many projects I have on the go at the moment. I have 4 armies on the go for 40k, and the Dwarfs for Fantasy, not to mention the batch of Skaven I have sitting in the wings that I haven't started yet. 

Anyway as you all can see insomnia hit me pretty hard tonight, but I put it to good use and actually have updates for two of my plogs this evening, see my BA plog if you are interested in those. On the Daemon front I got a wash and another layer of blending done on the Flamers.










I am really pleased with how these guys are turning out so far. I haven't worked with blue a lot and these have really been a joy to work on. All of the organic shapes work really well with a blended palette. 

Comments and Critiques are always welcome.


----------



## Hammer49 (Feb 12, 2011)

Look forward to seeing more work on the flamers. Coming along very nicely.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

Very smooth.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

So I got some more work done on the Flamers this evening. Got some more layers onto the blue and almost finished the blending on the white parts, with just the pure Skull White remaining for that stage of the process. Unfortunately this may be the last update for these guys for a couple of weeks as I need to get to work on my June entry for the painting challenge, but rest assured these guys will not be forgotten as they have been a lot of fun to paint so far. 










Comments and Critiques are more than welcome.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

Given how sharp a transition form white to dark blue you are attempting, that is very smooth.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Dave T Hobbit said:


> Given how sharp a transition form white to dark blue you are attempting, that is very smooth.


Thanks Dave!

Since I have a bit of momentum going on the Daemons, and since I took the day off of work today, I decided to get some conversion work done. I managed to come into possession of an Ultraforge War Daemon that I have gone about transforming into a Bloodthirster with the help of some Balrog parts I had laying about. I did some pinning and GS work, as well as some cutting, trimming, and sanding of the wings this morning. I think he is going to be a pretty imposing piece by the end. 










I am also in the process of combining the horns from the War Daemon's head with the head of the Balrog. The War Daemons mug is just too human looking for a Blood Thirster, but I like his horns better so chopping, reassembling, and GSing has begun on that part as well.


----------



## Firefighter X (Apr 21, 2010)

You have my attention sir.... 

I'm digging this log too bro, damn I'm really starting to hate you.. just kidding. Great work bro, great work.

FFX


----------



## demon bringer (Oct 14, 2008)

some lovely work midge thread subed and rep added:victory:


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Firefighter X said:


> You have my attention sir....
> 
> I'm digging this log too bro, damn I'm really starting to hate you.. just kidding. Great work bro, great work.
> 
> FFX


Thanks mate! Glad to capture your attention.... And don't hate the playa hate the game



demon bringer said:


> some lovely work midge thread subed and rep added:victory:


Thanks for the kind words and the rep!

Anyhow, with a recent commission project, the Army Painting Challenge, my fascination with my Marine Chapter, my poor daemons (and Nids for that matter) have been neglected as of late. Well I finished the commission and I have a few days before July starts, so I used a random method to determine what army I would work on tonight and the Daemons won. I got some more layering done on the Flamer group that I have been working on and here is the result of my efforts:










I am actually writing a tutorial for these guys as I am going so if you want more details on my step by step process you can check out my blog (link in sig) if you want. I plan on attaching the arms tomorrow night, getting them up to the same level as the rest of the model, then starting in on the details (aka flames, mouths, and eyes).


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel (May 23, 2010)

Ummmm, WoW! Now I don't feel like I paint good anymore...damn Midge, and you said I was painting fast...Pfff, slow down killer!

On a real note, Super job so far dude!


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Disciple_of_Ezekiel said:


> Ummmm, WoW! Now I don't feel like I paint good anymore...damn Midge, and you said I was painting fast...Pfff, slow down killer!
> 
> On a real note, Super job so far dude!


Thanks man. I don't know what you are talking about your Krieg look fantastic. I have noticed that I am getting a bit faster. I think it helps that I am painting almost every night now. Damn insomnia is good for at least that right. 

Speaking of I got more work done on the Flamers this evening. I got the arms attached and painted up to the same level as the bodies and got the places that will eventually be the teeth, gums, and flames base coated Scorched Brown. Looking at the photos I see a couple of places that I missed with the brown, but hey there is always tomorrow night. Well.... Tonight if you want to get technical. 

Anyway for once I am actually tired and not just forcing myself to go lay down so without further ado the pic. 










C&C Welcome as always.


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel (May 23, 2010)

These are coming together great man, what are you doing to get your picture one size and non-clicky? I'm thinking of doing that, whatever it is, so mine can't be super sized =)


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Disciple_of_Ezekiel said:


> These are coming together great man, what are you doing to get your picture one size and non-clicky? I'm thinking of doing that, whatever it is, so mine can't be super sized =)


I upload all my stuff to photobucket and resize them to about 500x375. That leaves them large enough to see what I have done, but not so big that things become akward looking, like if you had taken the model in RL and put it right up next to your eyeball so to speak. I also don't put them in as attachments. I use the codes.

Again thanks for the compliments man!


----------



## Masked Jackal (Dec 16, 2009)

Very good! The only critique I can think of is that the mouths would do well with some sort of effect in them, like some fire, that would contrast the rest of the model, but right now they're looking great.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Thanks for the compliments Jackal! As of right now the mouth areas, including the areas that will eventually have flames, are all just basecoat. I was going to do more last night but I just ran out of steam. I will be back at it tonight hopefully to try and get these guys wrapped up.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Rreally solid layering on these on ben, every model you so keeps getting better and better.


----------



## arumichic (May 14, 2011)

FINISH THEM!!!!~ I'm watching you!!! (not really, that'd be really creeper-ish)


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

djinn24 said:


> Rreally solid layering on these on ben, every model you so keeps getting better and better.


Thanks bud! I did quite a few layers just to get the transitions nice and smooth. 



arumichic said:


> FINISH THEM!!!!~ I'm watching you!!! (not really, that'd be really creeper-ish)


Working on it. You and big brother and I am not scared of either. Paranoid.... Yes. Scared.... no:biggrin:

Anyhow I did some more work on the Flamers tonight (as I am sure you guessed by the fact that I am posting) But I managed to get the teeth and gums done on all three flamers and I got the base coat for the flames done on one guy. I personally love the way that the orange plays off the blue and white. Gives great contrast. Anyway pics:










































I am hoping that I can get these guys wrapped up tomorrow night! 

C&C most welcome as always.


----------



## greenee22 (May 12, 2011)

love them. nice colors, nice shading.

a joy to look at:grin:


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Is that the start of the flames or are they done. The teeth and gums really make the model and the flames look nice but a bit flat.


----------



## apidude (Nov 10, 2010)

Fantastic teeth and detail work once again. You must be addicted to the smell of acrylic paint the rate you are cranking out great models. You have definitely found your groove and are producing great stuff. Keep it up.


----------



## arumichic (May 14, 2011)

I really do like the teeth and gums. I'm going to try doing something like that for my bloodletters, but more of a darker/black scheme.


----------



## Zognutz (Jun 15, 2011)

those flamers are sweet.

I've always struggled a little painting fire and all things arcane but seeing your stages, I'm tempted to crack out something daemonic for my painting desk [Nooooooooo must fin...ish....orks.....fir......st]

+rep for the step by step


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Zognutz said:


> those flamers are sweet.
> 
> I've always struggled a little painting fire and all things arcane but seeing your stages, I'm tempted to crack out something daemonic for my painting desk [Nooooooooo must fin...ish....orks.....fir......st]
> 
> +rep for the step by step


Thanks man! I am not sure if you have checked it out or not, but I break it down even further in the project log in my blog (link in sig). If you ever have any questions don't hesitate to ask!


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

greenee22 said:


> love them. nice colors, nice shading.
> 
> a joy to look at:grin:


Thank you sir! I really appreciate the kind words!



djinn24 said:


> Is that the start of the flames or are they done. The teeth and gums really make the model and the flames look nice but a bit flat.


Thanks buddy! As you can see from the upcoming photos the flames above are just a base coat. I did several more layers and a wash on them. 



apidude said:


> Fantastic teeth and detail work once again. You must be addicted to the smell of acrylic paint the rate you are cranking out great models. You have definitely found your groove and are producing great stuff. Keep it up.


Thanks! The details really do a great job of breaking up the model and adding some good contrasting color. Thanks for the kind words.



arumichic said:


> I really do like the teeth and gums. I'm going to try doing something like that for my bloodletters, but more of a darker/black scheme.


Thanks! Steal away. 

So I finished these guys this evening. I must say that I am really happy with the way that they turned out (thanks to djinn for arguing with me about flame colors) Not much else to say other than these guys were a joy to paint! onto the pics:


















































And the group together:

















Thanks for all the kind words and encouragement guys I really appreciate it. As always Comments and Critiques are always welcome.


----------



## arumichic (May 14, 2011)

*drools* I want to eat them now.... :biggrin:
Looks really really good. I love the contrast of the dark blue of the guys and the flames.
What color were you guys originally arguing about???


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

I wouldn't call it arguing per se, I just had my opinion and Larry's ended up looking better. I had originally planned for a lighter color scheme that ended up having a lot less contrast then the end result here.


----------



## Masked Jackal (Dec 16, 2009)

Got some very nice contrast now! Good job!


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

Excellent work as ever.


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel (May 23, 2010)

Mmmmm so sexy man...the mini's that is. They turned out fantastic dude, super job!

I can't Rep you anymore...lol! At least not yet.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Masked Jackal said:


> Got some very nice contrast now! Good job!


Thanks Jackal! I appreciate the compliments. I completely agree, the contrast between the orange of the flames and the blue of the body really does work well together. I am glad I am not the only one that thinks so:biggrin:



Dave T Hobbit said:


> Excellent work as ever.


Thanks Dave! I appreciate the compliments.



Disciple_of_Ezekiel said:


> Mmmmm so sexy man...the mini's that is. They turned out fantastic dude, super job!
> 
> I can't Rep you anymore...lol! At least not yet.


Thanks buddy! as to the rep it is the thought that counts! 

I have been getting some feedback in the M&P section that indicates that the bases are a bit plain. I am starting to agree. I think what I may do is instead of adding bits or grass, which wouldn't make sense with the gray lava-esque scheme I have going on, I am going to work on adding some OSL and charring from the flames of the Flamers. I will be doing a bit on that tonight so I will post up results of that when I have them.

I am not quite sure what I will be working on next for my Daemons, but I think that I will be continuing progress on my Bloodthirster conversion. It may be a while on that as I have work on my Angels of Mourning that needs done, a July challenge entry for my Dwarfs, Tyranid models that are shrieking at me from the corner of my man lair, and a couple of commissions that are in the negotiation phase that may be taking up some of my time. 

Again thanks for the replies and kind words all!


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Those flamers are stunning. The flames themselves are excellently done, and I love how they fade from white to blue. Stunning work on the models as usual Midge, well done. The only thing I'd say is the bases seem a bit bland, and don't do justice to the beautiful models. Have you plans to spruce them up a bit?


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Khorne's Fist said:


> Those flamers are stunning. The flames themselves are excellently done, and I love how they fade from white to blue. Stunning work on the models as usual Midge, well done. The only thing I'd say is the bases seem a bit bland, and don't do justice to the beautiful models. Have you plans to spruce them up a bit?


I am kinda at an empasse with the bases. I am going to add some OSL from the flames onto the stones of the bases, but I am not sure what I am going to do other than that. I have a lava base theme in mind for my Daemons and since I am going to be using them in both 40k and FB, I don't want to add enemy specific bits that wouldn't make sense from one system to another. I may just end up adding a few larger rocks, or pieces of cork to stand as rubble, add a wash of Badab to give some contrast in the pieces of ballast themselves, and then add the OSL. Suggestions are most welcome.


----------



## Dakingofchaos (Sep 29, 2009)

Midge, i love these! rep has been added, great looking flamers - nice to see something tzeentch for a change >.>


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Dakingofchaos said:


> Midge, i love these! rep has been added, great looking flamers - nice to see something tzeentch for a change >.>


Thanks man! Glad you liked the flamers. I am sorry to say though that my update this evening isn't from Tzeentch's ranks. 

As those of you who have been following this log know a couple of months ago I posted up some WIP photos of a Bloodthirster conversion that I have been working on. The last time you saw him he looked like this:











Well tonight, even though I should have painted, I decided to do some more work on the conversion. I just didn't have the mental clarity to get behind the brush. I was able to add the second wing:










I also started adding some sculpted textures to the attachment point of the first wing. This, in my opinion, is doing a wonderful job masking the joint and blending the whole thing together. 


















Way back when I posted the original WIP photos I think that I mentioned that I despised the facial features of the official head for the Ultraforge Wardaemon but that I loved the horns. Well in an effort to get that savage bestial face that I envision, and no not that ugly cow looking thing on the GW model, I decided to take the horns from the Wardaemon, carefully remove them, and graft them onto the GW Balrog head. Let me tell you that removing the Balrog's downswept horns were a pain in the ass to remove while leaving the face and head viable. This is what I came up with. Still have some sculpted detail and clean up to do around the horns, but all in all I am most pleased. I am going to eventual go back and sculpt bronze caps for the ends of the horns, but that is a job for later.










Well that is where he is at at the moment. Comments and suggestions most welcome.


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel (May 23, 2010)

I didnt know you had any sculpting skills my fellow hobbiest! Very nice man, very nice! 

Excited to see some paint on him!


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

Good sculpting; what are you using?


----------



## arumichic (May 14, 2011)

I LOVE those wings on him. Wish me luck on my own side conversion...i HATE GS...what are you using?


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Disciple_of_Ezekiel said:


> I didnt know you had any sculpting skills my fellow hobbiest! Very nice man, very nice!
> 
> Excited to see some paint on him!


Thanks buddy. I am not sure when he will find a slot in the painting schedule, but after last night he is quickly turning into one of those projects I am having a hard time putting down. 



Dave T Hobbit said:


> Good sculpting; what are you using?





arumichic said:


> I LOVE those wings on him. Wish me luck on my own side conversion...i HATE GS...what are you using?


Thanks to both of you. I am using a two part epoxy called Procreate:










I absolutely love it. It is a bit more expensive than green stuff but I have found that it is infinitely easier to work with. I plan on picking up a pack of skulls to add to the base. I must get back to painting on my commissions this evening, but I will try to work him in again sometime over the next week.


----------



## Zognutz (Jun 15, 2011)

That Bloodthurster looks like it's gonna be bad ass. The pose is really nice. I hope you're going to do something more to the axe. It looks a little simple for a greater daemon. 

Cant wait to see more of this


----------



## Dagmire (Oct 9, 2008)

midge, some great work there mate. Really like the off orange on the white of the flamers.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Zognutz said:


> That Bloodthurster looks like it's gonna be bad ass. The pose is really nice. I hope you're going to do something more to the axe. It looks a little simple for a greater daemon.
> 
> Cant wait to see more of this


I do plan on doing a bit more with the axe, but not much. I am going to add Khorne symbols to the sides of the axe head and I may wrap the bottom part of the haft with GS scuplted 'leather' strips. I don't want to do to much, don't want it to look over the top and personally I really like the simplicity of the axe as it is. 



Dagmire said:


> midge, some great work there mate. Really like the off orange on the white of the flamers.


Thanks Dag!

I took the opportunity this afternoon while my demon spawn were all napping, to get some more work done on the BT. I got the head attached and the base for the neck worked up. Keep in mind while looking at the photos that this is just the base layer of GS and there will be details worked up on top of it. I also got some more texturing done on the wing joints. C & C welcome.


----------



## Moriouce (Oct 20, 2009)

Awesome! The pose has so much momentum in it it just gives me the chills. Can't wait till I got to see him painted up. Have some rep+ meanwhile to speed things :victory:


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Moriouce said:


> Awesome! The pose has so much momentum in it it just gives me the chills. Can't wait till I got to see him painted up. Have some rep+ meanwhile to speed things :victory:


Thanks man! That is one of my biggest complaints with the current GW BT. It is soooo static. I always envisioned the bloodthirster as almost hyperactive, always in motion trying to find its next victim. Glad you like him.


----------



## Mr.Malevolent (Jun 19, 2011)

WOW! That is definitely 100X better then the GW one. I may have to acquire one of these to make my own Bloodthirster! Cannot wait to see it painted!


----------



## WarlordKaptainGrishnak (Dec 23, 2008)

Looking awesome there Midge. I like the scale of the wings to his body, flight actually looks plausible, well done. Looking forward to see him painted, keep it up.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

You seem to have missed the huge reggae theme to Khorne; how can he gain favour without his strength giving dreadlocks?

More seriously, the only downside I can see is the inability to use it in certain GW events.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Mr.Malevolent said:


> WOW! That is definitely 100X better then the GW one. I may have to acquire one of these to make my own Bloodthirster! Cannot wait to see it painted!


Thank you sir! Not to sound totally self-serving, but I think so too. 



WarlordKaptainGrishnak said:


> Looking awesome there Midge. I like the scale of the wings to his body, flight actually looks plausible, well done. Looking forward to see him painted, keep it up.


I was quite impressed with the scaling as well. It always seems with the GW models that the have tiny ass wings, and big ole bodies. I was attempting to get away from that. 



Dave T Hobbit said:


> You seem to have missed the huge reggae theme to Khorne; how can he gain favour without his strength giving dreadlocks?


The dreads are important, but this way cuts down on the lice....



Dave T Hobbit said:


> More seriously, the only downside I can see is the inability to use it in certain GW events.


I don't have a battle bunker anywhere near me, and my FLGS doesn't really throw a stink about such things, so I should be ok. But the thought had crossed my mind. 

Well I sat down tonight and got the rest of the sculpting done on the thirster. At this point I am just going to wait for the GS to cure, and then go back and do some filing and clean up work. I also need to get my hands on a few of the FW Brass Etch Khorne symbols to finish him up all the way. Here he is in all his Khornate glory:










































Let me know what you think!


----------



## Moriouce (Oct 20, 2009)

Great work Midge! Why not a rusty, chain going from the axe down to his left hand and further, like the Japanese Kusari weapons. A small Khorne icon could finish it of, I also envision pools of blood on the base as it was seaping out of his hooves. Just my thoughts k:


----------



## Grins1878 (May 10, 2010)

Haven't checked up on this one for a while and ye gads! Those flamers are amazing man!, looking forward to seeing the Big ass demon finished too! 

Consistently Impressive work Midge! Keep it up pal!k:


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Grins1878 said:


> Haven't checked up on this one for a while and ye gads! Those flamers are amazing man!, looking forward to seeing the Big ass demon finished too!
> 
> Consistently Impressive work Midge! Keep it up pal!k:


Thanks for the kind words and the reppage mate! Glad you liked the Flamers, as I was quite pleased with them myself. 



Moriouce said:


> Great work Midge! Why not a rusty, chain going from the axe down to his left hand and further, like the Japanese Kusari weapons. A small Khorne icon could finish it of, I also envision pools of blood on the base as it was seaping out of his hooves. Just my thoughts k:


OOOO!! All really fantastic ideas mate! Thanks for the inspiration. I was thinking about putting a bronze skull in his left hand, but I have yet to find a skull that I like, but the idea of wrapping the bottom of the axe handle in chains that run over to his left arm is quite intriguing.

I also have just realized that I still have to put the brass horn tips on the ends of the horns as well. Apparently I got so excited by the act of simply finishing the wing and neck joints that I have overlooked some of the other things I wanted to do. I have a feeling that this guy is going to be one of those projects that I am going to be forever tinkering with.


----------



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

Midge913 said:


> OOOO!! All really fantastic ideas mate! Thanks for the inspiration. I was thinking about putting a bronze skull in his left hand, but I have yet to find a skull that I like, but the idea of wrapping the bottom of the axe handle in chains that run over to his left arm is quite intriguing.
> 
> I also have just realized that I still have to put the brass horn tips on the ends of the horns as well. Apparently I got so excited by the act of simply finishing the wing and neck joints that I have overlooked some of the other things I wanted to do. I have a feeling that this guy is going to be one of those projects that I am going to be forever tinkering with.


id say use that idea, over just a skull in his hand.

and they are looking sick man!


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

KhainiteAssassin said:


> id say use that idea, over just a skull in his hand.
> 
> and they are looking sick man!


Thanks KA! I have already begun searching for suitable chain pieces, so taken with the idea I am. (sorry for the impromptu Yoda).


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

KhainiteAssassin said:


> id say use that idea, over just a skull in his hand.


Why compromise? A chain with a large brass skull on the end!


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Dave T Hobbit said:


> Why compromise? A chain with a large brass skull on the end!


Now there is an idea..... Still need to find a skull that I like, but having the chain wrap around the palm of his hand and then hang down to a skull at the end would be pretty sweet. 

Thanks for all the ideas guys! I really appreciate it.


----------



## Moriouce (Oct 20, 2009)

Midge913 said:


> Apparently I got so excited by the act of simply finishing the wing and neck joints that I have overlooked some of the other things I wanted to do. I have a feeling that this guy is going to be one of those projects that I am going to be forever tinkering with.


Good for you you feel that way, cause that's kinda projects that realy matters at the end.  I'll keep track of the progress and drop a few more ideas along the way if something comes to mind. Glad you liked the chain and I think you should go with the skull at the end of it as mentioned.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

That beasty is looking awesome, looking forward o seeing some paint on the model. Really well done.


----------



## Moriouce (Oct 20, 2009)

How is progress with the big beast? Have you found a suitable chain yet? Can't wait to see the finished result


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Moriouce said:


> How is progress with the big beast? Have you found a suitable chain yet? Can't wait to see the finished result


Well unfortunately I have had quite a bit of commission work rolling on at the moment and haven't done much work on him (hangs head in shame) I have found some chain that I want to order just haven't done so yet and I have also found a suitable skull to hang off the chain. I haven't forgotten about him and he stares at me accusingly every time I pass my cabinet. I did however pick up the rest of the pieces today that I need for my Herald of Nurgle on a palanquin. I have the FW Nurgle herald and I will be starting on making him a ride sometime soon.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Well Mourice posting in the Plog really prompted me to sit down and work on building the Herald of Nurgle on a Palanquin that I was talking about in the above post. Even though I should have been working on commission work, I took a me moment and whipped this guy up. 


























I was actually really surprised how quickly he went together, I guess preplanning really does help and I have been thinking about how I wanted to go about him for some time. I also took the opportunity to whip up a tutorial as it was really easy to do. It of course is awaiting mod approval, but you should see that pop up soon and I will link it when it does. 

Comments and critiques are most welcome!


----------



## Daemon Prince Paintbox (Feb 21, 2011)

Ha ha, love it. Nurglings are cool. I'm thinking of getting the FW Nurgle Daemon Prince, but then I also want another Greater Daemon or the huge Plague Toad. Choices choices. Hope you get the BIG guy started soon too, can't wait to see it painted. You going for the Khorne reds or something different?


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Daemon Prince Paintbox said:


> Ha ha, love it. Nurglings are cool. I'm thinking of getting the FW Nurgle Daemon Prince, but then I also want another Greater Daemon or the huge Plague Toad. Choices choices. Hope you get the BIG guy started soon too, can't wait to see it painted. You going for the Khorne reds or something different?


Yeah it will probably be Khorne reds though I haven't decided on that completely. Glad you liked the Herald and I would definitely recommend the FW DP, He is a great looking piece.


----------



## Dagmire (Oct 9, 2008)

keep it up midge, always love your stuff


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Just a quick update guys. I haven't gotten much done on the Daemons in the last coupld of months, being up to my ass in commission work, but I did tell you I would post a link to the Herald tutorial when if cropped up in the que. Well it did, so I am. 

~linky~

Short, sweet, and hard to beat. My Daemon models have been glaring at me in an accusatory fashion, so maybe I will try to find time to work on something related to them in the near future.


----------



## CLT40k (Jun 18, 2010)

really sweet conversion work.... + rep


----------

